# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Gecko egg HELP!

## M&H

These are my first crested gecko eggs! They were laid on Jan 28th



After awhile they both filled out, this picture was taken about 35 days after being laid. 



Today (day 87) I went to check on them and one of the eggs has deflated. It also is covered in a clear wet "mucus". 




There is no foul smell, evidence of mold, or anything else that would led me to believe that the eggs have gone bad. I would imagine this far into it I would have some sign that they are infertile. I haven't had much luck candling the eggs since I used ecoearth in the laybox, it stained the eggs. I have seen what I think to be a vein in one of the eggs. Since being laid I have noticed they are much softer, rubberish type feel to the egg. They have been kept in the reptile room at the highest it is 80 degrees in there. I am just hoping there will be gecko baby popping their head out soon!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I am not much help here. I am on week 2 of my one egg. A good bright led light should candle the egg without a problem.

----------


## M&H

I tried to candle them tonight, still couldn't see much however I think I was mostly blinded by the light. Keeping my fingers crossed I wake up to babies!! 

Good luck on your eggs! It's hard to wait so long!!

----------


## OctagonGecko729

What temps are you incubating at? Humidity?

Pretty sure the egg thats deflated is either infertile or the embryo has died. Either way, leave them until it molds then remove the moldy one and the substrate affected by it.

----------


## M&H

They are being kept in the reptile room, which at its highest is 80 degrees. I am unsure of the exact humidity since there is no gauge. They are on vermiculite that sticks to my finger when pressed on and there isn't any liquid dripping. There are no holes in the tub, I open it daily.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Hmm, well, if you end up seeing mold, maybe wait another day and cut the egg just out of curiousity but dont mess with the egg unless you see mold.

Best of luck, hope you end up finding a hatchling in the incubator.

----------


## M&H

Sadly today the egg molded. I cut it apart hoping someone could tell me what could have happened. The other egg is still doing well. It looks like they were close to hatching which is sad.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Gotcha, dont let it get you down too much, this happens from time to time. Doubt it had anything to do with your incubation. 

Although, after our first year of incubating on perlite (we had 4 eggs not make it) we switched to Superhatch and now we had a 100% hatch rate last year. The problem with all the other mediums in my opinion is that you can't visually inspect the moisture content, Superhatch works wonders for knowing visually when to add more water. So yeah, we lost alot of eggs and one like you did due to humidity but I'm not sure if this case is due to humidity or not.

----------


## M&H

> Gotcha, dont let it get you down too much, this happens from time to time. Doubt it had anything to do with your incubation. 
> 
> Although, after our first year of incubating on perlite (we had 4 eggs not make it) we switched to Superhatch and now we had a 100% hatch rate last year. The problem with all the other mediums in my opinion is that you can't visually inspect the moisture content, Superhatch works wonders for knowing visually when to add more water. So yeah, we lost alot of eggs and one like you did due to humidity but I'm not sure if this case is due to humidity or not.


Thank you so much for your input, I really do appreciate it. I will look into picking up some Superhatch, right now I am using Vermiculite without any additives. 

She laid one egg this morning, although only one it looks healthy. I'm not sure what happened there, this is the third time she has laid for me. Both previous times they were two eggs.

----------

